# Sticky  Tuning the Pancake Part 1



## pshoe64

Here's an article I wrote a couple of years ago and have recently reposted to my reference site. There are no major speed secrets here, but some good practices to keep mostly stock pancake chassis up to best performance.

Tuning the Pancake Part 1

-Paul

Thought I would add part 2 here for easy access.

Tuning the Pancake Part 2


----------



## Dyno Dom

Paul, Many Thanks for what will be a very helpful article. :thumbsup:
Looking forward to spending some time to relax & take it all in!


----------



## TomH

got to bump...part 2 of Paul's excellent work can be found by clicking the how to articles at the top left of the page


----------



## Dyno

Dyno Dom said:


> Paul, Many Thanks for what will be a very helpful article. :thumbsup:
> Looking forward to spending some time to relax & take it all in!


That is a wise idea...


----------



## theking43

Excellent tutorial Paul!!

May I suggest a buffing block to micro-polish the comm. It's available at any Walmart for $2. Comm surface will be shiny and ultra smooth. No residue like erasers or sandpaper to clean up.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Trim-Nail-Care-Implement-Buffing-Block-1-ct/10413888

After re-assembly, follow up with a drop of Aerocar Conducta-Lube in each brush hole to reduce friction, enhance performance, and extend motor life. It lubes and protects comm surfaces and brushes with a conductive coating. Conducta-Lube is not solvent based and will not harm any components.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dyno Dom

Dyno said:


> That is a wise idea...


Just read, LOL  , I'll work my way up thru the field.


----------



## slotking

> Conducta-Lube


I like the blue gear jel, but have yet to get a benefit from the Conducta-Lube


----------



## theking43

Mike,

Conducta-lube requires several applications to condition brush and comm surfaces. After running my cars, I had to reapply before getting the best results. Hope this helps.


----------



## leonus

Bump...

This is awesome..

Should be a sticky


----------



## slotcarman12078

You got it leonus! :thumbsup:


----------



## leonus

Thanks, great info here, a must read imo


----------



## snakelee

very helpful.....I like your ideas.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

pshoe64 said:


> Here's an article I wrote a couple of years ago and have recently reposted to my reference site. There are no major speed secrets here, but some good practices to keep mostly stock pancake chassis up to best performance.
> 
> Tuning the Pancake Part 1
> 
> -Paul
> 
> Thought I would add part 2 here for easy access.
> 
> Tuning the Pancake Part 2



Am I the only one seeing half the page on Part 1?:? It's cutting off 33% of the article?!?!?!


----------



## alpink

just you


----------



## pshoe64

I double checked the site and all the pages are there and displaying. Sometimes the Google site displays a wider size and I have to zoom out on the browser to see it all, Not sure if that's the issue.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Don't know why but this is all I can see .Part 2 is fine


----------



## pshoe64

Still checking into this. Both articles are part of the same website and have the same page layout template. Both are displayed natively at 1250 pixels wide, but I have the pages set to be adaptive for reader's display or mobile devices. Sometimes those settings fail, even though they are listed as active. I'm going to reset them this weekend and see if that doesn't take care of the problem. I'm sure if one person is seeing this happen, someone else is seeing it too somewhere. I'll post when I run the reset.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64

Joe, give it a try now. I reset the scaling and made the images adaptable to all screen sizes. Most everyone will not see any change, but if you are using a smaller screen or mobile device, this should fix the display size of the article.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Still no good. Oh well . Thanks for trying. I also tried from my wife's cell and the same thing. Only half the page. 

We have different devices .Mine is an M9 HTC and my wife's ID the new Samsung S 6

So I'm confused Paul


----------



## pshoe64

I just pulled the article up on my iPhone 5c and it only displayed the part of the page like what you were seeing...but it eventually loaded the full article. It took about 2 minutes with an LTE connection. Can you check and see if leaving the page up, loads it all after 2 minutes? I need to check with google and see why my sites are loading slower. They are usually much faster than this.

-Paul


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No dice Paul. Don't sweat it. 

I tried letting it sit and load but never did come in completely .


----------



## vaBcHRog

I have both parts in word and pdf format at work. Your phone might be able to read them


----------



## vaBcHRog

deleted


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ya know Paul, I still can't see part 1. 

Unbelievable lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

vaBcHRog said:


> I have both parts in word and pdf format at work. Your phone might be able to read them


Let me know please.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Lets see if this works


Looks like the attachment didn't work pm your email address and I'll attach it to an email to you tomorrow.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Looks like its attached this time.

It worked had to change it from a docx to doc


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks. But it downloaded empty. 2 pages of nothing. 
Email is [email protected](.net)


----------

